

Kickstarter Redesign - eeirinberg
http://www.kickstarter.com/

======
tav
Not seeing a redesign here... perhaps they are rolling it out gradually?

------
ew
I'd rather they allow international users instead of redesign an already
excellent website.

------
egypturnash
Looks the same as it ever was to me.

